
Show HN: Track Your Fever / Temperature - codazoda
https://fevertrack.info
======
codazoda
I wanted to build _something_ related to the pandemic. Some of my friends were
unsure if they are sick. One way to tell is to check your temperature and
quarantine yourself if it's over 99.5F.

